# In about 8 hours time ...



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

...... there might be the sound of pattering paws filling our home! 

Last night I was made aware of somene who was going to dump a puppy, because the Children were not looking after it  This person repeatedly changed their mind and throughout the day kept calling at my friends saying they wanted rid of it, then they was going to keep it and again it DEFO had to go!!!

My friend phoned me and told me about this pup and said she knew I was the right person to help the pup, so she had already arranged for the pup to be dropped off at hers tomorrow evening (tonight) when she gets back from work, so I could collect it 
She said the person was the sort to dump the pup, so she was just thinking on her feet to avoid the pup ending up on the street or in the wrong hands.

So, if the person hasn't changed their mind or gotten rid of the pup to someone else or by other means (we have no details for the person, they knew of my animal mad friend and kept knocking on her door!), tonight there will be a pup here and ofcourse plenty of photos to boot!

I am not ready for a dog, as my previous threads will show, I have decided to slowly prepare for an English Shepherd and still plan to do this. But I can not turn away a waif and stray who is practically on my doorstep. If things do not turn out well and I can not cope, I will still give the pup safe refuge, get the poor thing chipped vax'd etc before finding a suitable home and treat the pup as a foster.

Sooooooo, it would seem fate is trying to play its hand on my dog ownership ... roll on this evening! :blink:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you! Sometimes I think things are just meant to be.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor pup, sounds like it needs a new home. I really hope the owner does decide to get rid so pup can begin a new and happy life 
Whether you foster or adopt this one it will be so much better off !


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

You have such an open heart  I hope the pup makes you happy- as clearly whatever happens, you're going to make the pup happy one way or another  What a big moment, I imagine you'll be nervous as anything 

All the best on your new adventure :w00t:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm so excited for you! I hope it pans out, I know you don't feel ready but I think sometimes we will never feel ready and it needs thrusting upon us and we just sink or swim, I'm positive you're going to swim though!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

We always said if we were meant to have another dog one would find its way to us...

Sounds like fate is telling you something, even if you only foster this pup for a while you are clearly destined to be a dog owner...


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Exciting news.
Which ever way it turns out, I wish you all the best.

Perhaps the pup was meant to find you


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

oh I do hope you get it. What an ideal situation because if you really decide you dont want it you can rehome it with a totally clear conscience. I bet you keep it though!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

You know what I think my friend . Fate works in mysterious ways .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Aw good luck with whatever happens.

I hope you and the puppy get the happy ever after. It would be a nice end to your year. I really hope for the best for you. xx


----------



## katahnya (Dec 16, 2012)

The poor little lambpie. It's such as shame when things like this happen to innocent animals. Good on you for providing a safe (although maybe temporary) home for it.

We very briefly looked after a young german shepherd a while ago as it's original owners did not want to keep him. Sadly we were not in the right situation to keep him ourselves but were able to give him some temporary shelter and love whilst a better place for him was found.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a strong believer in fate, and if this pup finds its way to you, that's exactly what it is. And it couldn't find itself in a better place xxx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I have no idea if I should prepare and puppy proof the house or not ?
I don't actually know if the puppy will be a reality yet ... so it seems stupid to prepare for a puppy that might not even arrive 
But I guess it would be stupid not to prepare and end up with a puppy here that is eating baubles off the tree and peeing on the Christmas lights :w00t:
I seriously doubt it is trained at any level .... ooooh joy :blink:



Sarah1983 said:


> Fingers crossed for you! Sometimes I think things are just meant to be.


Thank you, I do believe in fate... it seems to have led me on a merry wee dance through life so far :w00t:



delca1 said:


> Poor pup, sounds like it needs a new home. I really hope the owner does decide to get rid so pup can begin a new and happy life
> Whether you foster or adopt this one it will be so much better off !


Thank you, I can not understand how people can be soo undecisive... you either want a dog or you don't  it sounds like a case of it was brought for the Children and well, that is never a good idea is it.
There is a high and sad chance, if they do get rid of this one....it wont be long before another fills its place :nonod:



AmberNero said:


> You have such an open heart  I hope the pup makes you happy- as clearly whatever happens, you're going to make the pup happy one way or another  What a big moment, I imagine you'll be nervous as anything
> 
> All the best on your new adventure :w00t:


Thank you, I am starting to think it is too open at times  waif and strays cue here in an orderly line please :w00t:



Phoolf said:


> I'm so excited for you! I hope it pans out, I know you don't feel ready but I think sometimes we will never feel ready and it needs thrusting upon us and we just sink or swim, I'm positive you're going to swim though!


Thank you, I hope I swim too!
I am not excited tho  my realistic head has already been dreading the whole thought of 'winter puppyhood' :blink: but it will be worth it to ensure the pup has someone to love him and somewhere to call home. It is awful to think a pup is right now sat in a home where it simply isn't wanted and no one wants to care for it 



dorrit said:


> We always said if we were meant to have another dog one would find its way to us...
> 
> Sounds like fate is telling you something, even if you only foster this pup for a while you are clearly destined to be a dog owner...


Thank you, and I agree, I think I wrote somewhere before that if I was to get another dog soon, it would only be one that found its way to me!



Blitz said:


> oh I do hope you get it. What an ideal situation because if you really decide you dont want it you can rehome it with a totally clear conscience. I bet you keep it though!


Thank you, I am just going on the thought, I am simply helping a pup out... but it could well end up here to stay and win us all over. Which isn't difficult to do with the right 'puppy eyes' 



Dogless said:


> You know what I think my friend . Fate works in mysterious ways .


Thank you and it sure does..... there I was thinking how odd the Christmas tree looks with baubles and candy canes on the bottom branches for a change. I wont have to worry about all those Christmas worries of the dog eating chocs and baubles etc.... then low andbehold my phone rings and my friend is babbling on about ... dont get mad at me.... but.....


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Has it only been an hour!! Only 7 more to go, Fate has alot to answer for  Im a little excited x


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Ooh I do hope you are able to help the little critter, doesn't sound like he's in the best home right now.

All the best


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I have no idea if this pup is a boy or girl by the way, hence calling it IT alot... might have naturally called it a he at times because I ahve always had boy dogs.
All I know is it is a small terrier with brown... and about 3/4 months old. so it could be anything really 



emmaviolet said:


> Aw good luck with whatever happens.
> 
> I hope you and the puppy get the happy ever after. It would be a nice end to your year. I really hope for the best for you. xx


Thank you, This year has been not soo fantastic right from the start  everthing has gone wrong... from broken cookers and fridges, ending a 4 year relationship, 2 dogs passing  , daughter in hospital, a 2 month long cough and cold etc etc it really has been one long epic roll of bad luck and sods law :blink: 
Altho there have also been snippets of good, like my wee business taking off and doing well and erm, I won £8.30 on the euro millions :w00t:

Sounds like the pup is having to deal with some rotten luck too, soo fingers crossed it winds up here... both our luck will change 



katahnya said:


> The poor little lambpie. It's such as shame when things like this happen to innocent animals. Good on you for providing a safe (although maybe temporary) home for it.
> 
> We very briefly looked after a young german shepherd a while ago as it's original owners did not want to keep him. Sadly we were not in the right situation to keep him ourselves but were able to give him some temporary shelter and love whilst a better place for him was found.


Thank you, it was really good of you to help the GSD 
While I know I can atleast help the pup, that is the main thing and what ever happens there after, well we will just have to see.



LouiseH said:


> I'm a strong believer in fate, and if this pup finds its way to you, that's exactly what it is. And it couldn't find itself in a better place xxx


Thank you, I just hope it finds its way to a good home, whether me or someone else... to be in a home where no one wants you and your simply pawned off onto anybody  right before Christmas too.. there will be soo many dogs being dumped and trying to find good homes right now I imagine? Not to mention all the other pups being sold as IDEAL CHRISTMAS PRESENTS!!! :blink: 
I just hope it doesn't end up being sold to someone wanting a Christmas present for their Children ..... the poor pup, this cycle could go on for it :nonod:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Right I am now going to try not to think about the pup and go off to make bacon butties for lunch, that should break up the day alittle bit!



H0lly said:


> Has it only been an hour!! Only 7 more to go, Fate has alot to answer for  Im a little excited x


My friend doesn't get back from work til 7.30... and that is when she asked for the pup to be dropped off. So could be any time after that! 
It is being and going to be a long drawn out tense wait.



Muze said:


> Ooh I do hope you are able to help the little critter, doesn't sound like he's in the best home right now.
> 
> All the best


Thank you


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Only 3 -4 months old???? poor little mite, bought as a cute new thing for kids, discarded when bored. It has hardly stood a chance of settling down


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Whats meant to be.................... and I think this little one may have your name on it. In any case if the current owner cant decide if they want it or not, the little mite deserves better and there's not a lot better than you

I dont think there is ever a right time so go with it and enjoy. I had Heidi far to soon on the one hand, but on the other, I dont know how I would have got thro those dark dark months without her. I owe her so much. She was my little saviour.

Off out now, but will be back this eve for an update and poss pics x


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

sailor said:


> Thank you, I am starting to think it is too open at times  waif and strays cue here in an orderly line please :w00t


Im on my way ... er whaddya mean dogs only , dont human waif and strays count :001_tongue: 

I truly hope this poor dog does come to you hun 
It certainly sounds like it needs some stability and 'real' love in its life , and it (sorry I hate calling dogs 'it' but YKWIM) couldnt do better than you


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Isn't it funny how things work out. I hope you are given the chance to give this pup a better life


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope this pup turns out to be perfect for you. You deserve some happiness. 

So excited for you


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Best of luck! 'Everything happens for a reason' is the motto I have always lived by, if this pup does end up with you it will have landed on its feet, whether its permanent or not, and at least you can find it a good home if you don't feel ready for another dog or don't gel with this one


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I think that's such good news. I'm a huge believer in fate and spookily my sis in law let her gorgeous Westie go to to rainbow bridge last week after he suffered after a walk. She was in bits when I saw her that afternoon, perfectly understandably. This weekend a friend of hers who volunteers at a rescue saw a Westie come in with a doggie friend and run up sis in law. She went to see them yesterday and is tentatively thinking of fostering them to help the rescue out..

I truly hope this person has seen sense and will give this pup to what we all know will be a loving home - whether that's long or short term


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

delca1 said:


> Only 3 -4 months old???? poor little mite, bought as a cute new thing for kids, discarded when bored. It has hardly stood a chance of settling down


I guess the novelty wears off pretty quickly for Children.... no doubt got fed up of it pooping everywhere or being mouthed all the time?
I am expecting an unruly untrained hyper ankle snapper :w00t: If I think worst case scenerio, I wont be overwhelmed with what ever I turn up to collect 



Mum2Heidi said:


> Whats meant to be.................... and I think this little one may have your name on it. In any case if the current owner cant decide if they want it or not, the little mite deserves better and there's not a lot better than you
> 
> I dont think there is ever a right time so go with it and enjoy. I had Heidi far to soon on the one hand, but on the other, I dont know how I would have got thro those dark dark months without her. I owe her so much. She was my little saviour.
> 
> Off out now, but will be back this eve for an update and poss pics x


Thank you, it is very heart warming to hear about yours and Heidis story 
A challenge is always good to occupy the mind and a mischevious pup/dog is defo good at helping to repatch a broken heart.



Mese said:


> Im on my way ... er whaddya mean dogs only , dont human waif and strays count :001_tongue:
> 
> I truly hope this poor dog does come to you hun
> It certainly sounds like it needs some stability and 'real' love in its life , and it (sorry I hate calling dogs 'it' but YKWIM) couldnt do better than you


Thank you, fingers crossed the poor pup does eventually get that! I have whizzed up a list of things I will need to get, as I only have lots of big dog stuff  and there will might be a trip to vets to start the new year off with :w00t: I had actually planned a nice relaxing trip to the coast ... but ahh well!

Oh and I do accept humans too ...... had a drunken friend staggering around the streets winding up on my doorstep the other night 
4am when I should have been sleeping, I was worried about my friend who had phoned me to tell me he had just left a strange house and was on his way to mine. In the morning I laughed alot at him, then passed him some strong coffee and bacon butties before sending him on his way home looking very very sorry for himself :lol:



Beth17 said:


> Isn't it funny how things work out. I hope you are given the chance to give this pup a better life


thank you, I do hope so too.
It could end up that I hear nothing at all back from my friend and then I will be left worried about what happened to the poor thing 



Goldstar said:


> I hope this pup turns out to be perfect for you. You deserve some happiness.
> 
> So excited for you


Thank you .. I am sure it is a perfect wee pup, just hoping the previous owners haven't chipped too much of that perfectness away :nono:
I can imagine it has gone from being mauled by Children to being totally ignored! It wont know its but from its elbow! (do dogs have elbows?)



sid&kira said:


> Best of luck! 'Everything happens for a reason' is the motto I have always lived by, if this pup does end up with you it will have landed on its feet, whether its permanent or not, and at least you can find it a good home if you don't feel ready for another dog or don't gel with this one


Thank you 



MollySmith said:


> I think that's such good news. I'm a huge believer in fate and spookily my sis in law let her gorgeous Westie go to to rainbow bridge last week after he suffered after a walk. She was in bits when I saw her that afternoon, perfectly understandably. This weekend a friend of hers who volunteers at a rescue saw a Westie come in with a doggie friend and run up sis in law. She went to see them yesterday and is tentatively thinking of fostering them to help the rescue out..
> 
> I truly hope this person has seen sense and will give this pup to what we all know will be a loving home - whether that's long or short term


Thank you, I do hope all works out with your sis in law and maybe she goes from fostering the westies to adopting them... sounds like another case of fate brought a doggie home  bless

I really do hope the person drops off the pup later, now I know about it, I can't stop thinking of it and how unwanted it clearly is. If it isn't dropped off, I will hate not knowing what happened to it. Will just have to hope it went on to find a good home or the Children started taking better care ot it after realising they were going to lose it! Makes me soo annoyed to know the poor things fate is at the hands of Children :blink: it is just mental ?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I was going to suggest that you meet them but actually that would be worse if you meet pup and the children are monsters. I agree the welfare of a dog or indeed any animal shouldn't be decided by the children. A former friend did much the same thing - their dog wasn't neglected but woefully untrained. It's now with a lovely couple and their older dog and much improved but it was so hard. I did question it and was yelled at and told I had no place as I wasn't a parent and I confess I did say that mother nature wasn't entirely fair in making them able to breed  . Hence former friend but I was so cross that my ability to judge a puppy's welfare was based on my (ineffectual) ovaries. 

My goddaughters desperately want a dog and they are coming to stay for Spring half term so they'll be getting a good introduction to the responsibility (supervised) on looking after Molly for a week. I have planned that they do all the rubbish like poo bags as well as the intensive things like the training too. 

Sorry  I've rather ranted there! Oops! I sincerely hope you get good news like my sis in law. It's much deserved.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> I was going to suggest that you meet them but actually that would be worse if you meet pup and the children are monsters. I agree the welfare of a dog or indeed any animal shouldn't be decided by the children. A former friend did much the same thing - their dog wasn't neglected but woefully untrained. It's now with a lovely couple and their older dog and much improved but it was so hard. I did question it and was yelled at and told I had no place as I wasn't a parent and I confess I did say that mother nature wasn't entirely fair in making them able to breed  . Hence former friend but I was so cross that my ability to judge a puppy's welfare was based on my (ineffectual) ovaries.
> 
> My goddaughters desperately want a dog and they are coming to stay for Spring half term so they'll be getting a good introduction to the responsibility (supervised) on looking after Molly for a week. I have planned that they do all the rubbish like poo bags as well as the intensive things like the training too.
> 
> Sorry  I've rather ranted there! Oops! I sincerely hope you get good news like my sis in law. It's much deserved.


I have no details for this person, nor do I know where they live.
It is just going to have to be a simple case of sit and wait... I hate waiting, altho I seem a very patient person. Oh well, only about 5 or so hours to go *tapping fingers nervously*

You sounded well within your right to comment on mather natures seemingly unfair ways after their rude comment!

Your goddaughters will have a brilliant time looking after Molly 
My Children have always been told, who ever is holding the lead HAS to scoop the poop .... my Son wised up pretty quickly and decided walking the dog wasn't worth scooping poop and he takes a back seat approach to family dogs :lol: My daughter happily takes on the responsibilty of all aspects of dog ownership and loves to scoop poop whilst putting on a very dramatic performance of how much it smells and still feels warm  I'm like... shhhhhh ..... no one wants a blow by blow account of the dogs mess :w00t:

don't worry about rambling... it helps me to kill time :lol:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh good for you! This truly does sound like fate hun good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Oh good for you! This truly does sound like fate hun good luck and keep us updated!


Thank you, and I will do.... only 3 and so hours to go, not that I'm clock watching :w00t:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You must be on tenter hooks?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck I hope it works out for you. I wouldn't want to be out with a puppy every hour in this cold though


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Sailor you really are an angel. This puppy will be so lucky to spend christmas with you where its loved and wanted.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh bless , this is so good of you, at least the pup will have a good christmas (yes I know they dont care but we humans do)and it would be lovely if it won your heart and helped with the healing process but don't feel bad if it doesn't, I personally don't think hubby (nor me really) was ready for another dog when we got Ginge and I am still paying for it (even though he had already made up his mind and encouraged me to say yes) so don't forget that, even a temporary home is a good service - but a little brown terrier :w00t:

ETA I am sooooo excited for you even if its only temporary it should be fun for a while , now popping out but hope for some news when I return.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

As the hours are passing I have been getting more and more used to the idea, starting to really hope the man does drop the pup off now. So will be abit saddened if he doesn't 



rona said:


> You must be on tenter hooks?


How can you tell :w00t:
I am trying to think of things to help pass the time more quickly and dug everything doggie related that I could possible use for a tiny pup, but everything is just soo massive... maybe a dog bowl used as a bed? :lol:



Nicky10 said:


> Good luck I hope it works out for you. I wouldn't want to be out with a puppy every hour in this cold though


Thank you... winter pups are just sooo much more of a challenge eh and I have been through it all before, so know how cold and drawn out it can be, hat and gloves at the ready!
I went out back to check the condition of the garden and most of the puddles look big enough for a small terrier to swim in ... it will have fun out there!



dobermummy said:


> Sailor you really are an angel. This puppy will be so lucky to spend christmas with you where its loved and wanted.


aww Thank you


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

What is the pup? 

Can't wait - I'm now giddy for you!!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Fingers crossed you have the patter of little paws tonight


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I sort of knew this would happen  Remember I mentioned serendipity in the other thread! Sometimes, dogs find you and not the other way round. Hope it all works out fabulously.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> Oh bless , this is so good of you, at least the pup will have a good christmas (yes I know they dont care but we humans do)and it would be lovely if it won your heart and helped with the healing process but don't feel bad if it doesn't, I personally don't think hubby (nor me really) was ready for another dog when we got Ginge and I am still paying for it (even though he had already made up his mind and encouraged me to say yes) so don't forget that, even a temporary home is a good service - but a little brown terrier :w00t:
> 
> ETA I am sooooo excited for you even if its only temporary it should be fun for a while , now popping out but hope for some news when I return.


Thank you and it would appear being encouraged to get Ginge was the right one, as you always come across as being very happy and content with Ginge 



SLB said:


> What is the pup?
> 
> Can't wait - I'm now giddy for you!!


All my friend said was small brown terrier .... so that leaves alot of possibilities. Very much a surprise!



moonviolet said:


> Fingers crossed you have the patter of little paws tonight


Thank you .... time is ticking far toooo slowly for my liking


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Fingers crossed that they will drop pup off i am excited for you and knowing someone else will be puppy sitting as well. My friend? got a King Charles pup about a month ago but he spends most of his time here as she works full time and i told her not to get a pup but she wouldnt listen so he is here during the day now she has decided to go away for Xmas and new year so i have a visitor for a couple of weeks dont think i will let him go back to her i will try and talk her into letting him stay with me.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I've only just seen this and was hoping that by the end of the thread there would be puppy pics but then I realised the 8 hours aren't up yet!!!!

As others have already said, fate works in mysterious ways. Sometimes we may never feel ready but then fate comes along and dumps something on us and we never look back!

I really hope it all works out for you and the pup (it's so weird it not having a name, breed or gender!) you deserve some happiness 

I'm not going to be about on pf this eve as we have friends round but will try and pop back at some point for updates! X


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Keep checking this to see if s/he has arrived yet!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

cavmad said:


> Fingers crossed that they will drop pup off i am excited for you and knowing someone else will be puppy sitting as well. My friend? got a King Charles pup about a month ago but he spends most of his time here as she works full time and i told her not to get a pup but she wouldnt listen so he is here during the day now she has decided to go away for Xmas and new year so i have a visitor for a couple of weeks dont think i will let him go back to her i will try and talk her into letting him stay with me.


Thank you  I hope you enjoy your puppy Christmas! 
For aslong as you keep offering to help, she wont see a problem! Make her pay for the puppy care you provide and she might start seeing it as a problem :001_tongue: then you might have more leverage on getting her to give the pup up! Abit sad to think the pup has proberly spent more time with you than its actual owner  you have proberly made puppy training easier for her too!



foxyrockmeister said:


> I've only just seen this and was hoping that by the end of the thread there would be puppy pics but then I realised the 8 hours aren't up yet!!!!
> 
> As others have already said, fate works in mysterious ways. Sometimes we may never feel ready but then fate comes along and dumps something on us and we never look back!
> 
> ...


Thank you and nope, the 8 hours are still not up... mind after 8 hours was only the time my friend would be back from work, not when the owner might drop the pup off *bites nails*. Only 2 and so hours left.... :w00t: then the really tense waiting starts :lol:
It does feel odd not knowing much about what might arrive... just a rough idea! For all I know it migt be a stafford? a patterdale? a pure mongrel that looks like a terrier type? Maybe it is one of those designer jackawowas :w00t:

Might just end up being nothing yet, oh hurry up you cursed long wait 



Cleo38 said:


> Keep checking this to see if s/he has arrived yet!


Sorry to disapoint, no updates yet.... but there should be something of an update after 8pm if you don't want to be tied to the pc  
I am just a rtattling rambling bag of nerves at present so using this thread to kill time :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Could be a border or a cairn type :w00t:. Little brown terriers are the best


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Could be a border or a cairn type :w00t:. Little brown terriers are the best


Or a really muddy westie :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sailor said:


> Or a really muddy westie :lol:


I know its no where near time yet but when i see you post on this thread i get all excited


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I was hoping by the time I got to the end of this thread that there would be a little pupster pic, ah well I'll be back to check after 8 

I'm really hoping that the owner does drop the pup off at your friends house so that he or she finally has a chance at a loving and nurturing home. The pup could be anything but I see a lot of borders around at the moment, although I suppose it could be a cross.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you and the pup


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

excitement!!!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Fingers crossed for you and the pup


Thank you 



dobermummy said:


> I know its no where near time yet but when i see you post on this thread i get all excited


Sorry  I just can't contain myself.... even the kids keep asking what the time is, so they are fueling things!



Sarah+Hammies said:


> I was hoping by the time I got to the end of this thread that there would be a little pupster pic, ah well I'll be back to check after 8
> 
> I'm really hoping that the owner does drop the pup off at your friends house so that he or she finally has a chance at a loving and nurturing home. The pup could be anything but I see a lot of borders around at the moment, although I suppose it could be a cross.


Thank you and hopefully there will be good news after 8!
The common terrier around here, is the patterdale and I have seen a fair few adds for patterdales and their crosses.. I know they are black, but I see alot of brown crosses too!



Hannahmourneevans said:


> excitement!!!!


:w00t:

I just have this sinking feeling that the owner was just in a bad mood that day and on impulse tried to get shut of the pup... as it has been 24 hours, they might have calmed down now and decided to keep pup. If that is the case, I will tell my friend if he ever shows up again in a day or two, to just phone me and I will go and collect, even on Christmas day! This waiting for nothing/something malarky is stressful... I could be mistaken, but I think I went slightly greyer today!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

sailor said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sorry  I just can't contain myself.... even the kids keep asking what the time is, so they are fueling things!
> 
> ...


If it is a patterdale run very very fast in the opposite direction, screaming!!!! Alternatively i you are up for a Patterdale I would quite happily post you Bosley (with free fox poo)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

OOOOOOOO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish people would stop posting on here!!!!! Every time I see there are new posts, I click on it, eagerly awaiting puppy photos and NOTHING everytime!!! :hand: :w00t:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Blimey, I'm an hour in front so am I having to wait longer :lol:
I bet your Little ones are hoping a pup turns up. Good Luck if it happens.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Drum role..... waiting patiently to find out..... :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

doggy doggy doggy doggy doggy

*looks for photo's*

sulky sulky sulky sulky sulky

*hits refresh a ka-billion times*


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Oi Oi come on we're getting impatient here


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not impatient here no not at all *goes back to refreshing the page over and over*


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Only just saw this thread - very exciting!!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Well the phone rang :w00t: and I got really excited as I was fumbling about trying to find the phone...... BUT it was just another friend making sure I was still ok to walk her dog tomorrow  which ofcourse I am and I am eagerly waiting to walk the lovely Ice again, as I haven't been able to do so for the last week, with his other dog walker being there all week 

Well, only half hourish to go before friend gets home.... do I phone her and sound super impatient.... or just restrain myself and wait for her to phone me, or not phone me?



LexiLou2 said:


> If it is a patterdale run very very fast in the opposite direction, screaming!!!! Alternatively i you are up for a Patterdale I would quite happily post you Bosley (with free fox poo)


Thank you for the warning lol I think I shall let you keep the fox poo with a bit of dog attatched tho 



McKenzie said:


> OOOOOOOO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t: it is contagious isn't it :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:



terencesmum said:


> I wish people would stop posting on here!!!!! Every time I see there are new posts, I click on it, eagerly awaiting puppy photos and NOTHING everytime!!! :hand: :w00t:


Sorry... again .... but I have ran out of other things to do 



kat&molly said:


> Blimey, I'm an hour in front so am I having to wait longer :lol:
> I bet your Little ones are hoping a pup turns up. Good Luck if it happens.


My Son isn't bothered either way as he is a teenager, he just cares about if I do have to go and get the pup, will I bring parmasan back with me 
My Daughter is excited tho, but worried it will be a nipping terrier like most of the wee terriers in our street.... all her friends (neighbours) seem to have small terriers that nip at every oppotunity and she said she is fed up of being nipped by her friends dogs, so wouldn't want an ankle nipper at home too!



AmberNero said:


> doggy doggy doggy doggy doggy
> 
> *looks for photo's*
> 
> ...


After all these 8 hours, there might not be any pup at all, I feel like I will have taken everyone on an amazingly excited thread adventure for nothing 
But I guess it will be good practice for the next time, there is bound to be a next time, because there are just soo many waifs and strays out there! Especially now my crazy animal friend knows I am 'open to the idea of helping' she will undoubtely bare me in mind the next time she has someone knocking her door trying to pass on an unwanted creature... altho it might be a G-pig next time!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm back excitedly waiting for news. Heidi is perched beside me waiting to see if your little terrier cross has arrived.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

sailor said:


> My Son isn't bothered either way as he is a teenager, he just cares about if I do have to go and get the pup, will I bring parmasan back with me
> My Daughter is excited tho, but *worried it will be a nipping terrier like most of the wee terriers in our street..*.. all her friends (neighbours) seem to have small terriers that nip at every oppotunity and she said she is fed up of being nipped by her friends dogs, so wouldn't want an ankle nipper at home too!


Naaaah! Terriers are awesome!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

why are we waiting... we are suffocating


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

We know there may not be a pup in the end, but the journey with you is still fun ^.^


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Just caught up with this thread. How exciting.


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Just came on to have a quick look before I go and have a bath.

Noticed this thread..

Now I am :w00t: can't leave laptop!! :001_tongue:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I imagine my friend is just finished at work and making her way home now .... finally feels like we are getting somewhere with the waiting!
So wont be long before she is home, and then the real 'pacing for phone to ring' can start :blush:



Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm back excitedly waiting for news. Heidi is perched beside me waiting to see if your little terrier cross has arrived.


Aww bless, hopefully there will be something to say within the hour, as I can not contain myself no longer :w00t:



Gemmaa said:


> Naaaah! Terriers are awesome!


My Daughter said she hopes the pup is just like yours  then I pointed out yours isn't brown  she said.... oh :blink:



Hannahmourneevans said:


> why are we waiting... we are suffocating


I am sorry that you are suffocating 



AmberNero said:


> We know there may not be a pup in the end, but the journey with you is still fun ^.^


 awww thank you 
this forum is great for soo many different reasons... now being able to be excited with company for 8 hours over potentially nothing can be added to the list!



MLB said:


> Just caught up with this thread. How exciting.


very


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Sezzastar said:


> Just came on to have a quick look before I go and have a bath.
> 
> Noticed this thread..
> 
> Now I am :w00t: can't leave laptop!! :001_tongue:


Go have a bath before you pong out the waiting room and make things more unbarable


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

sailor said:


> Go have a bath before you pong out the waiting room and make things more unbarable


Nowai.. you said within the hour so Im staying :hand:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I have just caught up with this thread (well the forum as a whole actually) and I am very excited you might be getting some canine company soon and hopefully you can help a poor pup in need


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm gonna go have a bath too and try and finish my book. I expect to have good news when I'm finished


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Friend should be home now..... with abit of luck man is stood at her door with pup and this waiting will all be over sooner rather than later, with a happy ending!

Everyone commence pacing....



Sezzastar said:


> Nowai.. you said within the hour so Im staying :hand:


**places peg on nose* 
I said 'hopefully'... remember this all boils down to an undecisive person who is ruled by Children  so anything could happen!



BlueBeagle said:


> I have just caught up with this thread (well the forum as a whole actually) and I am very excited you might be getting some canine company soon and hopefully you can help a poor pup in need


Thank you


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> I'm gonna go have a bath too and try and finish my book. I expect to have good news when I'm finished


I shall try my best to ensure there is good news for your return ......


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Much excitement :w00t: :w00t:

Good luck, I really hope the puppy comes to you, he'll have the best home 

If he's a scruffy terrier I'm gonna go :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: lots


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Keeps checking back :skep: :w00t:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad i'm not too late for the showing!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng!!!!! *pop* *flump*
This are keeeeeeelling me!


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Keep checking for some good news This must be the longest 8hrs ever


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

C'mon c'mon c'mon we're waiting.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Sailor... Maybe you should 'Phone a friend'? :lol:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

PHONE CALL :w00t:

pup is being EVICTED and will be here in about HALF HOUR :w00t:

It is still an unknown pup... but comes with a kennel because it has been kept outside.... 

Now, just got to wait at front door pacing about


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

We keep checking back to see if theres been any news! Got everything crossed here!

ETA; posted as the news was updated! Yey! Pups on its way!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Why are we still waiting :crying:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng!!!!! *pop* *flump*
> This are keeeeeeelling me!


did you have babies???


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like I've joined the waiting room  :w00t: :w00t:

Any news yet sailor?

ETA: How did I miss that! Brilliant news  Can't wait for the pics :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

sailor said:


> phone call :w00t:
> 
> Pup is being evicted and will be here in about half hour :w00t:
> 
> ...


yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

oh my!! fluff on the way!! have to keep stalking this thread now..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> PHONE CALL :w00t:
> 
> pup is being EVICTED and will be here in about HALF HOUR :w00t:
> 
> ...


Ooooh the refresh button was wearing out , Im even more excited now I know hes on his way though, is your camera charged up?


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Looks like I've joined the waiting room  :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> Any news yet sailor?


me too, can't wait  :w00t: :blush:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

*runs off to check camera charge* :blink:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

sianrees1979 said:


> me too, can't wait  :w00t: :blush:


Bottom of Page 8. Pup's on its way :w00t:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

YIPPEEEEE!!!! ALL SYSTEMS GO :w00t::w00t::w00t:.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

What an exciting start to Christmas, i'm hanging around for the grand unveiling!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Why does the half hour feel way loooooooonger than the last 8 hours 

and oh no, an outside pup... no chance of any form of toilet training... joy!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Fantastic, can't wait to see pics....  :w00t:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

You better not take too long with those pics - we've all waited over 8 hours as it is madam!! *tries to pull an angry face - but cant!*


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Bottom of Page 8. Pup's on its way :w00t:


 yay how exciting  looking forward to pics :w00t:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Yippeeeeeee. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Will be checking back very soon for some pics.


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Oohhhh this is sooo exciting!

What a great Christmas present for the pup


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I have sooo much to do tonight,but now it's all on hold.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> What an exciting start to Christmas, i'm hanging around for the grand unveiling!


me too, my shower will just have to wait


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I wonder how many times I can hit refresh in the next 15 minutes.

So.......just to clear things up, lets go through a practice run for the forthcoming chain of events.... 

1. Pup arrives home
2. A quick welcome
3. Pictures are taken
4. Pictures uploading
5. General excitement and puppy snuggling resumes


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Your one gutsy lady ! Can't wait for pics


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Exciting stuff... I hope it all works out  

Looking forward to an update!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Eeeeeeeee I am so excited for you!!!! (unless its a patterdale, in which case, poor you ) Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

OOoooo a thought.....terrier.....brown.....it could be.....a.......BRUNO type terrier!!!!!!!  Be afraid.....be very afraid!!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am so glad I am not the only one who is postponing their bath/shower for the impending arrival of pupster!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> I have sooo much to do tonight,but now it's all on hold.


Me too, something better appear tonight as I have work in the morning!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

The 30 minute wait is draaaaaaaagging! How many times can I hit the refresh button in the next 10 minutes??


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

How long do you recon it will take to hand pup over,photos to be taken and then put on here. Might just have time for a shower but dont want to miss anything so excited for you


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Oooooh,i hope it's a Border Terrier.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one who is postponing their bath/shower for the impending arrival of pupster!!!! :w00t:


I need a wee!!! But don't want to miss anything, so sitting with my legs crossed!!!!!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

why is time going soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow :blink:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> I need a wee!!! But don't want to miss anything, so sitting with my legs crossed!!!!!


I think you may have time for that :lol:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I've got those leaky eyes again :blushing: but for the nicest reasons  What a perfect Christmas present for the puppy


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

There is a very smelly male tri colour JACK RUSSELL TERRIER (with a tail) in my kitchen running about with a very happy tail!

His name WAS stitch!

Daughter is playing with him as I type..

Now I shall go be busy with puppy for a wee while while I hug .. I mean take photos


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

lipsthefish said:


> I've got those leaky eyes again :blushing: but for the nicest reasons  What a perfect Christmas present for the puppy


and for sailor


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like I'm back just in time. How exciting


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

sailor said:


> There is a very smelly male tri colour JACK RUSSELL TERRIER (with a tail) in my kitchen running about with a very happy tail!
> 
> His name WAS stitch!
> 
> ...


aw bet he's just adorable, now waiting for photos


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

OOooooooooo so exciting!!!!!! Bless him!

Can't wait to see photo's


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oooo can't wait for pics!  how lucky you are!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

sailor said:


> There is a very smelly male tri colour JACK RUSSELL TERRIER (with a tail) in my kitchen running about with a very happy tail!
> 
> His name WAS stitch!
> 
> ...


Awwwwww Have you thought of any names now you've seen him?


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

sailor said:


> There is a very smelly male tri colour JACK RUSSELL TERRIER (with a tail) in my kitchen running about with a very happy tail!
> 
> His name WAS stitch!
> 
> ...


:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

So, so happy for you all Sailor


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww a jack russell :001_wub: but we're missing the most important bit of the thread photos.

I'm so happy for both of you.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

sailor said:


> There is a very smelly male tri colour JACK RUSSELL TERRIER (with a tail) in my kitchen running about with a very happy tail!
> 
> His name WAS stitch!
> 
> ...


Awwww, are you going to change his name? something festive?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Awwww, are you going to change his name? something festive?


What, like bauble??? :001_tongue:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

sailor said:


> There is a very smelly male tri colour JACK RUSSELL TERRIER (with a tail) in my kitchen running about with a very happy tail!
> 
> His name WAS stitch!
> 
> ...


Squeeeeeeeeeeeeel!

Pics now please - and hurry up!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

A jrt,what an anti climax,i'm sure he is lovely.:001_tongue:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Awwww, are you going to change his name? something festive?


Mistle - as in misseltoe ...cuz I bet you're gonna kiss him loads??????


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish you and the pup well, hope it all works out for the both of you.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> What, like bauble??? :001_tongue:


No....
Santa, rudolph, cracker, tinsel, pudding, dasher, dancer, prancer, vixen, comet, cupid, donner, blitzen......


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> No....
> Santa, rudolph, cracker, tinsel, *pudding*, dasher, dancer, prancer, vixen, comet, cupid, donner, blitzen......


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have you been drinking?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, how exciting!!!  I can't wait for piccies! What are you doing with his name? I LOVE the name Stitch


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Cracker!!! LOL That would be a great name!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Comet is a nice name  and Blitzen! Blitz for short


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have you been drinking?


think she's been drinking too much baileys


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cracker as in fire cracker it is a jack russell


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I like Blitz and Mistle. Mistle (said how I say it) sounds like Missile - so you know, JRT's are pretty all over the place.  Could call him Deck - as in deck the christmas tree, or the halls :lol: anything that means destruction!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

MEET THE LITTLE GUY!










He wont stop running around and searching for food! My Daughter is being bombarded with puppy eyes, because she gave him a treat and now he knows she has the goodies :lol:

THANK YOU everyone for sharing my tense and exciting last 8 hours, you were brilliant company... but now I must go and enjoy the little guy and maybe clean him up... he reaks, he has been an outside dog all his life... all 4 months of it and he smells like it was much longer than that :lol:

I shall be back later on no doubt when I am REALLY TIRED from hourly loo breaks :blink:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Awwwww, he is beautiful!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

he's pretty big for 4 months old!!! What a cute boy 

I like pudding personally


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:001_wub: Gorgeous little guy.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh what a sweet, sweet boy!!!! 

Have lots of fun......HAPPY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Gorgeous. Go and enjoy him and the crazy puppyness


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Only just seen this! WAILS - NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How wonderful. LUCKY PUP!

Totally agree with the idea of a Chrissie name.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

He looks a cutie and like he will be a cheeky handful


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

He's gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

he's gorgeous


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Eeeepp fancy me missing all the excitement! 

Congrats and look forward to pics!! We had a 'near miss' today - almost ended up rehoming a dog ourselves - but it didn't happen in the end. I know we're on a puppy list for next September but I can't help but keep an eye out for a suitable rescue / rehome...... am sooo second-dog broody lol.

Am very pleased for you and for this extremely lucky puppy xx  xx


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Gertrude said:


> Mistle - as in misseltoe ...cuz I bet you're gonna kiss him loads??????


Call him this ^^^

or Boo, for Bootiful, he *IS* gorgeous Xxx


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Awwww... well done to you for giving this pup pup a nice warm home for Christmas, bless him, can't stop my heart breaking over dogs who are kept outside 

Enjoy him


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have you been drinking?


I happen to like Pudding! To be fair though I think he looks like a Cracker.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

He is rather cute.


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, Father Christmas has come early to your house! Puppy is gorgeous and I'm sure he's not going to be a foster. 

Lol Carla, you always were good at getting long forum threads going, you've excelled yourself this time!
Chris


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> I happen to like Pudding! To be fair though I think he looks like a Cracker.


Pudding is a fab name  I agree, he does look like a Cracker. He's very cute and slightly mischievous looking :thumbup: Enjoy! Puppies can be so much fun (when they're not destroying things and peeing when you turn your back) :lol:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwwwww he's gorgeous!

Merry Christmas .....


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh my he is lovely
lucky little guy

I think Blitz or Cracker are fab for him


He is a real little cracker
Hope he chills out at some point and you can get him a bit less stinky 

Have fun, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

oh thank goodness that took a long time to catch up and I was so afraid there would be no news or pics 
pudding looks a right cracker. X


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

OOOOO totally worth a wait what a cutie!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

He's very cute! What a lovely start to Christmas!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas Stitch and Sailor xxxx

I'm so happy for you both, he looks like an absolute star with lots of love to give. I am having proper happy tears


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww what a Christmas your in for now  

Congratulations


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

How lovely for you - and him. Only just catching up with PF now, busy day, but what a lovely way to start.

Never a dull moment with a JRT.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

He is lovely.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww yay, well that's brightened up an otherwise dismal day 

Hope he settles in well x


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Crying with happiness for this little baby who now has a home he deserves.Cracker or star suits him , and it suits you too as well .enjoy this bundle of loving cheekiness xxx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I havent managed to get through the thread yet but get the gist of it. What a gorgeous, gorgeous little boy. So glad he has had an outcome he deserves. Congratulations. What a special Xmas it will be for you both


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

♪♪♫_one of us, one of us..._♪♪♫♫  Now enjoy being suckered in to the joys of the JRT  He looks like a sweetie, fingers crossed for a lack of yapping and swift toilet training! He looks lovely :001_wub:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooh he is cute!  

Trust me to fall asleep with Dixie on the chair and miss the excitement! 

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I cant tell you how happy I am for you. He is superb. If he's anything like my little terrierist - he'll make you laugh everyday and she's only half JR!!

May be you should call him "Carlos" - a mix of Ace and Sailor:blush:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Gorgeous; he's going to be one happy dog - landed on his paws with you xx.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

That was worth going through 18 pages for!! Hes beautiful Sailor and obviously it was meant to be, missed this earlier as I havent really been on properly today apart from a quick visit.

So happy for you.


----------



## katahnya (Dec 16, 2012)

Awww, he's a lovely little thing. Congratulations on the new edition to your family.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Well he has done nothing on his loo breaks yet and I wont be happy to go to bed til he produces something... I refuse to wake up to 'presents' even if it is Christmas!
I have been humped to within an inch of my life 
He is STILL very excited and running about wagging his tail, the excitement of being indoors must have gone straight to his wee head!
Daughter wont go to bed... far too excited :w00t:

Here are some more pics... I am not sure about age, ownr says 4 months and his still got all his teeny tiny baby teeth? If that is anything to go on?
He is very small, I have to reach right down to my ankles to fuss him ... so not used to tiny dogs!

Sorry, rambling before pics.... 

Meeting Billy the bird ....









Doing some cute poses for a treat!









Favourite toy... a bottle :w00t:









aaaannnnd peeping over the counter... waiting for MORE TREATS :w00t:











Sarah+Hammies said:


> Awwwwww Have you thought of any names now you've seen him?


Not keeping Stitch as his name... so will be thinking up some name 



LexiLou2 said:


> Awwww, are you going to change his name? something festive?


We will change his name and I am taken by the whole estive theme... but we will see... nothing has stood out yet and he doesn't respond to stitch either :blink:



LexiLou2 said:


> No....
> Santa, rudolph, cracker, tinsel, pudding, dasher, dancer, prancer, vixen, comet, cupid, donner, blitzen......


Vixen is a girl fox :lol: his a boy, I can't consider vixen 



Bjt said:


> He is rather cute.


Warming up to the whole JRT idea now eh 



ElvieMogs said:


> Well, Father Christmas has come early to your house! Puppy is gorgeous and I'm sure he's not going to be a foster.
> 
> Lol Carla, you always were good at getting long forum threads going, you've excelled yourself this time!
> Chris


Ay you.... there was not a number in sight :hand: no wait, I was counting hours, I guess that is numbers  x


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

OMG So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

How adorable


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

I have read through all 18 pages at lightening speed. 

Sooo glad you got him.

He is lovely. Hope all works out well for you all - whatever you decide to do.

At least he has some love and warmth and comfort that he has probably never known before. Well done to you.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

He is a cute pupster he's going to have you all wrapped around his paws in no time. What a lucky boy


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope he won't shred Mr T's portrait! He looks like a shredder. :001_tongue:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

He is super cute. V lucky lil man

I'm sure once the excitement wears off (could take a while ) he'll grasp the "business outdoors" technique for you.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh god, he's adorable. :001_wub:
Happy tears here too. 

So pleased for you and the little fella.
Can't wait to hear his new name.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwww just look at him- He is so CUTE!  :w00t:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations  so cute.

He's a lucky pup to have found you.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

YAY!!! :w00t: 
He came running to me whinning so I took him out doors and after a few laps around the wet grass tickling his belly (because his such a shorty bum) he produced! I inspected it and it looks abit too soft... most likely just from the strsses and excitment. But really pleased he gave me a sign and didn't just poop like I was dreading!

Now I believe it is time to get him washed up abit and see if he will calm and settle for bed :lol: don't think soo somehow.. his wee legs and tail are all still a blurr :w00t:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Aww bless him.

Wow what a christmas and end to the year. All so quickly too. What a rollercoaster.

Im so happy he has bought joy to your home. Best of luck with the cheeky little fella. X


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow clever boy, he is adorable and smart


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your new baby. He is so cute


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

congratulations on your new addition. he's adorable:001_wub::001_wub: what a great start to christmas for you and your family


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh wow! He's cute! Good luck with him


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Well done lil' man, very clever of you 

He is adorable xxx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Well done pup, already such a good boy  

He looks like a Jasper


----------



## waggytailsandwhiskers (Oct 26, 2012)

Congratulations! He is soo cute! He is the spitting image of my boy! Wishing you all the best with your terror!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations-he is adorable!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations , he is a cutie. I like the Carlos idea, I also like saint as in st nick. What about turkey ? X


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow what a thread!

Well done Sailor for taking this lil guy in and a day before Christmas to. 

Hope you have a quieter evening and you daughter goes to bed soonish 

Really happy for everybody x x


----------



## katahnya (Dec 16, 2012)

He is so adorable and good boy for toileting well.

You are of course going to have to pop to the shops to get him a Christmas present tomorrow. Can't have him being left out now


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Finally got a pee on this loo break, he is doing very well.
his kennel has his name wrote across it in Childs handwritting and it made me feel soo bad for the little Child who just lost their dog.... all because the Child didn't look after it and lost interest ... dogs are a family pet and adults are the only responsible ones for pets at the end of the day. But hey, atleast the Child just learnt a valuable life lesson, love and care for the ones you love or lose them! Just seems soo cruel on both Child and pup.

Think now we have had both pee and poop, I can relax more about how long he might need before the next trip out.... at 4 months I can't remember the timing, but with him being soo small I am just going to go out every hour regardless and miss out on some sleep :blink:



H0lly said:


> Congratulations , he is a cutie. I like the Carlos idea, I also like saint as in st nick. What about turkey ? X


We can't call him Turkey  thats what we all call number 2s here.... 
When out walking we shout WATCH OUT FOR THE TURKEY! if we see a poop on the path :lol:


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

So glad you got him he's lovely. Do you know when his birthday is? Just wondering as my Boarder Terrier is just over 4 month old so could of been born around same time. He was born on 11th August.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

sailor said:


> We can't call him Turkey  thats what we all call number 2s here....
> When out walking we shout WATCH OUT FOR THE TURKEY! if we see a poop on the path :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh my that made me laugh!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I reckon he'll soon go all night without needing to toilet. Heidi was great at night from a v young age. Daytime took a little longer
xxxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so pleased this thread has such a lovely outcome...im so happy for both you & that very lucky, Adorable, little puppy


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Well OMG... what a nutter!
Got him washed and only needed a tea towel to dry him  that just seems odd to me!

JRT pup + water = ZOOOOOOOMIES! :w00t:

Here are the last photos now as he has finally settled and I want him to remain that way til morning  if possible ....

One very stained collar line... with thinning fur! 









after bath zooooooooooooooomies .... :w00t:









He has a serious humping problem... I can barely fuss him without him firmly gripping on and well..... :blink:









Looks like someone has settled rather quickly to home life  











koolchick said:


> So glad you got him he's lovely. Do you know when his birthday is? Just wondering as my Boarder Terrier is just over 4 month old so could of been born around same time. He was born on 11th August.


No idea on birthday, will always be a ruff guess


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

he looks so settled - definitely landed on his feet this time. I'm so pleased for both of you.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Awww, he looks lovely! Good luck Sailor, hope you have a reasonably peaceful night  I am so happy he has a good home with you x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww bless him 

It's blurry but that collar looks like a poundland ''leather'' collar, I made the mistake of using one on Dave once, but it was a red one! Luckily I noticed before it got quite that bad but still was hard to wash out.

I am so glad he is inside for christmas in a lovely home, I know people have different opinions but I don't see the point in having a puppy and not letting it in the house at all. He will love the attention.

Chase has humped a couple of times, I just say NO and walk away or remove him if he was doing it to Dixie's head, don't want any habits :lol:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

loo break with success 
It has been 2 and half hours and I was sttartng to doze off when the little guy woke looking restless, so I took him straight outside and he did a rather loooooong wee! Then he dragged me back inside (use lead for loo breaks as garden is massive and altho I know a large dog can not escape under the fence, I am pretty sure a tiny one could so taking precautions!).

Fingers crossed we can get away with another possible 2 hours .... oh a 3am potter round the garden, sounds like fun, thank god its a cool, clear dry night 

Back tucked up now, every time I look down at pup he always seems to just be curled up and looking up at me to see if I'm still there (or maybe thinking ffs will she ever stop coughing?) :001_wub: bless him


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

sailor said:


> MEET THE LITTLE GUY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! OMG! OMG! he is SOOOOO SCRUMMY!! 

I just gave my self eye strain, fast forwarding everyones comments to get to see if he came HOME! :w00t: well done hun  weather he is a keeper or foster he will now know what a real home with love is  xxx


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

sailor said:


> YAY!!! :w00t:
> He came running to me whinning so I took him out doors and after a few laps around the wet grass tickling his belly (because his such a shorty bum) he produced! I inspected it and it looks abit too soft... most likely just from the strsses and excitment. But really pleased he gave me a sign and didn't just poop like I was dreading!
> 
> Now I believe it is time to get him washed up abit and see if he will calm and settle for bed :lol: don't think soo somehow.. his wee legs and tail are all still a blurr :w00t:


oh he's lovely. I hope he fills the big Sailor shaped hole in your heart.

Welcome home little **** JRT 

No good waiting for the tail to stop wagging, if he's awake it will be wagging. If it's not wagging then worry


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

metaldog said:


> oh he's lovely. I hope he fills the big Sailor shaped hole in your heart.
> 
> Welcome home little **** JRT
> 
> No good waiting for the tail to stop wagging, if he's awake it will be wagging. If it's not wagging then worry


:lol: So true! All the dogs are asleep at the mo, apart from guess who? Yup, Pixie, and every time I look up at her, her tail starts going :lol:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

omg I am soo tired, but we had another succesful loo break and now he doesn't want to settle back to sleep. 

Anyone wana take the night shift :w00t: 

Roll on 5am :blink:


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Aww he is so cute!!

I've just read 21 pages and couldn't get 8 to open so had to wait ages for it to load and then you announced your little christmas bundle  

Good luck, Im so glad he has a loving home now


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

sailor said:


> omg I am soo tired, but we had another succesful loo break and now he doesn't want to settle back to sleep.
> 
> Anyone wana take the night shift :w00t:
> 
> Roll on 5am :blink:


Awk go on then, seeing as I'm awake anyway  He's gorgeous


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is gorgeous  Lucky christmas for him  im sure be more like him dumped for christmas  thanks for nice cheerfull and happy start to my day


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorgeous lil guy :001_wub:

ETA: What about Noel *Dooks in anticipation of virtual pillow being thrown* :blush:


----------



## jbw54 (Apr 24, 2012)

sailor said:


> YAY!!! :w00t:
> He came running to me whinning so I took him out doors and after a few laps around the wet grass tickling his belly (because his such a shorty bum) he produced! I inspected it and it looks abit too soft... most likely just from the strsses and excitment. But really pleased he gave me a sign and didn't just poop like I was dreading!
> 
> Now I believe it is time to get him washed up abit and see if he will calm and settle for bed :lol: don't think soo somehow.. his wee legs and tail are all still a blurr :w00t:


Welcome to the "little guys club", my daughter is bringing her two mini daks today for xmas ........ they all chase each other around the dining table you get dizzy just watching them then they falling asleep then it starts all over again. but we love it.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sailor...your a wee angel xx


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What a gorgeous wee lad. Well done you on saving this pup from a very uncertain future. On that note you should call him Razor as he's had a very close shave!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Loving the name suggestions 

My Daughter keeps calling him Patch... because he has patches  There is nothing wrong with the name patch, but I rarely pick such names for my pets, I prefer to be abit unique with names, so I am hoping we can find a more suitable family decision one soon :lol:

Loo breaks last night went well!
After the 3am walk he finally settled and went to sleep and stayed like that til 8.30am when the Children woke up and woke him up :w00t: 
That loo break was successful with a poop, but I completely forgot to wait on the pee and as soon as he came in, he pee'd  my fault tho, I am certain he would have gone outside if I had been more awake and thinking straight!

We are now due another loo break but going to go to shops see if we can find this little guy some appropriate toys and chews, because he is ever soo bored and keeps running off with shoes and biting fingers :nono:

He is a very hyper little lad, and into everything! I think he used to eat from bins alot, because as soon as he saw my bin bags outside his tail went mental and he charged over and got stuck right in :w00t: He looked really happy like meeting an old friend! Clearly had really good associations with bins in the past 

I am now off out, before I fall asleep and I shall try to get some decent pics of him in the day light


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Saiiiilooooorrrrrr, come out, come out, wherever you are!  


...and then take some more photo's!  

Rally though, you must be ver' ver' tired!

EDIT: oh good, you're a time travelling mind-reader!  Just seen your post ^ :lol:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

He looks lovely, bless him.
So glad you found each other, it was meant to be


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

What a lovely Christmas Story. 
Bless you both.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

You could pick a date to use as hios birthday (or is it just me daft enough to celerbrate dogs birthdays?) 23rd August as that is exactly 4 month before you got him or another date that has meaning to you in August. As for names Patch does suit him or Jack with him being Jack Russell.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

thats the best xmas pressie.i like the names,tagg,mate,and boss.maybe they are for bigger dgs though.jensons nice.all credit too you for taking him in,hope he turns into a keeper.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad he had a good night.

Shannow had obviously eaten out of bins and on the street because she couldn't walk past a bin or a bit of food dropped in the gutter. She stopped after a few weeks when she realised that food was going to be a regular thing at home 

You could call him Apache  :lol: Unusual but sounds like patch


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> :lol: So true! All the dogs are asleep at the mo, apart from guess who? Yup, Pixie, and every time I look up at her, her tail starts going :lol:


Yep, exactly like my Lucky 

The little guy is soooo gorgeous though, I love his little button ears


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Just caught up withthe thread he sounds such a good boy asking to go out but dont be lulled in he is on best behaviour and as soon as he has wormed into your heart he will turn into the devil dog!!!. I know i have been caught out that way so often Seriously well done in taking in the little orphan stray it has certainly made his xmas and hopefully yours as well


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Just read the first page, found the photo page and must say Hoorah!!! A Jack!!!
Beautiful!

Aaaaaw! What an amazing christmas blessing  


xxx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so pleased for you all. He really does sound as if he will have a lovely Christmas


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Been trying to think of Christmassy names. Noel is a bit dull but how about Cracker? It certainly goes with Christmas, and with Jack, for those of us of a certain age . Alternatively how about Sprout or Star 

I wonder if the humping is a comfort thing in view of his harsh start in life. Hopefully he,'ll grow out of it


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh, first chance to get back on here since page 5 last night and...........:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:

He is soooooo cute and adorable! I quite like the name stitch but I think you're right, he deserves a new name for his new beginning, I bet he can't believe his luck 

Looking forward to seeing more of him and hearing how he's settling in.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

cavmad said:


> Just caught up withthe thread he sounds such a good boy asking to go out but dont be lulled in he is on best behaviour and as soon as he has wormed into your heart he will turn into the devil dog!!!. I know i have been caught out that way so often Seriously well done in taking in the little orphan stray it has certainly made his xmas and hopefully yours as well


Aaawwwww how can anyone call any pup a devil mine is a little sweet angel:w00t:. Ok maybe I just find pups too cute qand don't see anything past the cuteness.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

What a lovely little boy. 
I wish all goes well for you and Stitch, how nice for him to have such a loving home.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Zero like the dog from Nightmare Before Christmas  
Kris or Nick. Or Kringle.
Cracker.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Just had another quick catch up. Boy this little man is addictive:hand:

I think it's great he's taking to the toileting so well. What a little smartie pants. Looks like he's just what you needed. Almost as tho he's been purposely sent. Perhaps "Kismet" is another option.

Sorry I'm totally [email protected] keep coming up with non Christmassy names


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I think he looks like a Sparky 
I once had a dream I had a schnauzer called Sparky! No idea why as I'd never thought of the name before, but I think it suits him as he sounds like a little spark sent to brighten your Xmas!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

You should call him Yule because i am sure he will leave you plenty of chocolate logs.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

sailor said:


> My Daughter keeps calling him Patch... because he has patches  There is nothing wrong with the name patch, but I rarely pick such names for my pets, I prefer to be abit unique with names, so I am hoping we can find a more suitable family decision one soon :lol:


Patch kinda fits with the Christmas theme though. The head elf in Santa Claus the movie is called Patch


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sailor said:


> Back tucked up now, every time I look down at pup he always seems to just be curled up and looking up at me to see if I'm still there (or maybe thinking ffs will she ever stop coughing?) :001_wub: bless him


Probably because he loves his new Mummy and his nice warm house, Truly a modern day Christmas carol and a Furry Tiny Tim.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Today has been a mini adventure for the little guy, who still doesn't have a proper name  but my Daughter still insists on Patch. So I searched for translations of Patch and Toppa is apparently Italian for Patch. I quite like the name Toppa ... just has a ring to it... and Daughter said she liked it too! My Son, sort of grimaced from behind his console, I think that is 'yea its a nice name, now stop interupting my game' in Teeange language?
Trouble is, I don't think he looks like a Toppa :lol:
Really need to decide by tomorrow as I don't want him spending his first Christmas nameless!

Anyhow, today he went off to pets at home for abit of mingling and monies spending :w00t: he got to meet a very bouncey Chow Chow puppy, which he grumbled at to start with, but soon realised it just wanted to play and he was unsure of how to play bless him :nonod: he just stood and sort of mouthed at the chow then ran round in circles :blink:
Then a lovely sweet toddler came over to hug his head and kiss him, but the little guy just licked the boys face gently and then resumed trying to crawl onto the roasted bone shelf to find out what the delicious smell was 
Got him a few toys, treats and a new collar.

On the way home I bumbed into my neighbour who has a rescue jack russell, the neighbour was smitten and before I went into my house we let the two have a quick play, which seemed to be enjoyed by both!

Finally get in and its all bedlam with lots of toys :w00t: not sure what sort of toys he has been used to ... but he seems very keen on big teddies above everything else.

There has been plenty more toilet breaks and we was doing well til this evening where we had one accidentle puddle, simply because I forgot to check the time and missed the hour mark :nono:

He still isn't keen on his dry dog food that came with him, he just picks at it.. but you show him a bin bag and :w00t: I gave him alittle bit of raw egg and bacon and that went down a treat.
It would appear this pup has only ever known of human scraps and the general waste you find in a bin.

Tried to work on some training with him, just briefly, but he is still far too excited to want to do anything other than hump and nip, tail wags far too much to beable to attempt a sit :lol:
I think I will just leave the training over Christmas intil he settles and gets used to home life, then introduce it slowly!

Whoops I was rambling before photos again.... I must apologise, I forgot all about photos during daytime  but took a few this evening and the light was just about decent enough 

New collar, now he lights up and his fur will be free from further stains :w00t:









BAGSY MY CHAIR 









DEcided to keep his wee kennel and use it as his bed, as it has been his house for god knows how long, but he wont use it AT ALL!!! You can see the screws under his name where he was tied to it and all the teeth marks around the edges where he has been chewing at the kennel in sheer boredom!
He opts to use the wicker chairs in the kitchen as his bed and if he doesn't use this kennel at all, I will just use it as fire fuel for te garden bonfire :w00t:
I had to actually throw some bacon in his kennel to make him reluctantly go into it :nonod: he went in quickly to grab the bacon, then came straight back out, can't blame him tho! Who needs this wooden box when you have a double bed upstairs :w00t:











AmberNero said:


> Saiiiilooooorrrrrr, come out, come out, wherever you are!
> 
> ...and then take some more photo's!
> 
> ...


Very tired indeed and no doubt even more tireder tomorrow :w00t:



ElvieMogs said:


> Been trying to think of Christmassy names. Noel is a bit dull but how about Cracker? It certainly goes with Christmas, and with Jack, for those of us of a certain age . Alternatively how about Sprout or Star
> 
> I wonder if the humping is a comfort thing in view of his harsh start in life. Hopefully he,'ll grow out of it


If humping is a comfort, then his getting a hell of a lot of comfort :w00t:
My arm is being cut to rippons because he has such a strong strong grip with his claws 
I just have to avoid stroking anything below his chin line, otherwise his wee paws clamp down and I have to literally peel him off me one paw at a time, cant believe how strong his grip is :w00t:


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

He's ADORABLE


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww, what a cutie!  Well done for taking him in, looks like he's made himself right at home!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Yay Toppa!! I love it!  it really suits him too

can't say I blame him for not wanting to go in his kennel, probably just reminds him of bored lonely times, and who needs that when you have all these new creature comforts and a loving family?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Toppa is a good name, unusual and peppy  He is a very handsome young chap!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ooow - I LOVE JRT's, our last dog was one and she was super intelligent - as is Teebs who's jrt x chi. Fantastic little dogs and the 'find it game' is tops with them - nothing they like better than to search and find.

So happy for you and I like his name, it's different.  Bet he's sooo happy to have a lovely home for Christmas - bless him! You'll see how super these dogs are, can't fault them myself! He's adorable! :001_wub:

Merry Christmas to you and your new lil guy, hope to see lots of threads in the New Year too. xxx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Awh Happy Christmas Toppa, our very own Snow Dog and Sailor


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

he`s a handsome chap


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Toppa really suits him. Merry Christmas Toppa!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

He is SO beautiful 

Best of luck to you, so far so good by the sounds of things! He might just grow out of the humping stage or stop it once he's settled, like you say - things have changed massively for him 

Do you think his age is right? I find it hard to tell from the photos, on some of your first photos, he looks a bit younger than 4 months to me, but on others he looks older!

I look forward to hearing about his progress, well done for giving a lovely little doggy a nice warm bed for Christmas! And tbh, I wouldn't dwell on the little child so much - if the dog was kept outside constantly then the kiddy probably didn't spend all that much time with him, and I know it sounds harsh - but it's Christmas tomorrow, the kid will probably be distracted with lots of new toys, hopefully the puppy will be a dim and distant memory.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Get him on the find it game - Chip could find a treat even when it was hidden on top of the ceiling light shade. Great noses those lil guys! That's one of the reasons why I love them.

Had a terrible accident one day though, saw a mouse in the garden and said 'Chip - rats!' she belted out and found it straight away, one shake and the mouse was no more - only to find it was my Arthur who had got out of his cage in the kitchen and ran off in the garden  Not her fault but I felt awful, cried for ages too! Stupid woman!! 

No problem with mice under the garden shed when we had Chip though!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Get him on the find it game - Chip could find a treat even when it was hidden on top of the ceiling light shade. Great noses those lil guys! That's one of the reasons why I love them.
> 
> Had a terrible accident one day though, saw a mouse in the garden and said 'Chip - rats!' she belted out and found it straight away, one shake and the mouse was no more - only to find it was my Arthur who had got out of his cage in the kitchen and ran off in the garden  Not her fault but I felt awful, cried for ages too! Stupid woman!!
> 
> No problem with mice under the garden shed when we had Chip though!


That is awful to hear about Arthur  no ones fault, just a terrible accident x

I shall have to try this find it game, do I just use a simple treat? How do I know he knows I am telling him to find a treat  
Do I just show him a treat then hide it... then hunt about with him til he finds it?
I guess after the first few times he will cotton on pretty quick and know what he has to do.

Right now Toppa is sprawled out across my legs... his head dangling over the left side and his wee stubby back legs dangling over the right side. He seems sooooo long in the body, he must be in the gangly stages of growth 
Shall defo give the find it game a go tomorrow when we are both more lively


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Give him a couple of treats then hide one somewhere easy for him to find, like on the floor slightly under a cushion so as he'll see it as well as smell it, at first you may have to direct him and loads of praise when he gets it. Once he's done that put it further under the cushion and so on until you put it on the edge of the sofa and tell him 'find it' - let him sniff your hand where the treat has been each time. I then open my hand and show there's nothing in there and give the command. I bet he'll soon cotton on and if he's hungry he'll learn even faster, so best done before he is fed until he know the game.


----------

